# Best dry lube for Speedplay Zero Cleats?



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Boesheild, Tri-Flow, Silicone spray?

Thanks!


----------



## B2 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Not the Tri-Flow*



DIRT BOY said:


> Boesheild, Tri-Flow, Silicone spray?
> 
> Thanks!


 I've used Boeshield and Silicone spray and found that too often the silicone spray, while it does work, it lasts half a ride before the squeaking starts. For the last couple of years I've been using Boeshield after every ride and it works great. Tri-Flow is NOT a dry lube and in my experience an incredibly effective dirt magnet. I would think it would turn your cleats into a sticky mess. Of course YMMV.

Bryan

BTW - I think Speedplay recommends the Finish Line Dry lube. I would think that this would work just as well as the Boeshield. I just use the Boeshield because that what I use to lube my chain.


----------



## 2Fast2Furryious (Jun 11, 2004)

Got some Speedplay X-1's, and use T-9 Metal Treatment, good for about 20-30 rides. Clean out dirt and relube afterwards.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

I use White Lightening both on the cleats and pedal bowties. Lasts for quite a few rides and I never have to clean my cleats.


----------



## StewartK (Jan 20, 2003)

*Pedro's Ice Wax*

I've used Pedro's and White Lightening. I like Pedro's a little better.


----------



## irideti (Aug 13, 2002)

*White Lightening*

I use white lightening. It works and cleats stayed clean, very clean indeed.


----------



## coonass (Feb 4, 2004)

*Paraffin (sp??)*



DIRT BOY said:


> Boesheild, Tri-Flow, Silicone spray?
> 
> Thanks!


Take an ordinary candle and rub the cleat springs and pedals....it'll last for 3-4 days...
Buy a pack of Household Candles (5/pk) and keep one in your equipment bag...takes about 2 minutes to treat the pedals & cleats...


----------



## 10speedfiend (Aug 10, 2003)

*Yes, A small tea*



******* said:


> Take an ordinary candle and rub the cleat springs and pedals....it'll last for 3-4 days...
> Buy a pack of Household Candles (5/pk) and keep one in your equipment bag...takes about 2 minutes to treat the pedals & cleats...


Candle with the metal cup. I use black ones. They look like miniature hockey pucks. The wicks pull out and recycle the cup. Put it in your jersey and re - wax as necessary. Works great.
Wade2


----------



## weiwentg (Feb 3, 2004)

DIRT BOY said:


> Boesheild, Tri-Flow, Silicone spray?
> 
> Thanks!


not knowing better, the first chain lube I bought was White Lightning. I quickly stopped using it on my chain. it sat in my toolbox. I got Speedplays. Speedplay recommends dry lubes such as White Lightning. it works just fine on the cleats, and I suspect that's one of the few things it's good for.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Take the PLEDGE?*

Wax lubes often get the nod for Speedplay cleat lube (pedal body really doesn't need anything, IME). In reality, any dry, slippery stuff works fine. This includes silicone spray, Pledge furniture polish, car wax, etc. All you need is something that provides a slippery surface that doesn't attract dirt and has some durability. Lots of things will work.


----------

